# CA code32 & code 45 success story



## joarif (Sep 18, 2004)

hey guys i recently purchased a salvage 240sx se. the check engine light kept on coming on and off and i took it to aamco to get it diagnosed. Well of course the code 32 e.g.r function and code 45 fuel injector leak popped up. i called up different shops and they all wanted 100 plus to diagnose it. so i just started looking under the hood last weekend and low and behold i found the problem. the hose coming out under the BPT valve was disintegrated. i replaced the 75 cent hose and no more check engine light. i even toyed around with the injectors by moving them around and that code disappeared too. the car is working better than ever, although i do think i need to get the air/fuel adjusted. i reccomend buying the chiltons manual it was a big help in diagnosing the problems.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

joarif said:


> hey guys i recently purchased a salvage 240sx se. the check engine light kept on coming on and off and i took it to aamco to get it diagnosed. Well of course the code 32 e.g.r function and code 45 fuel injector leak popped up. i called up different shops and they all wanted 100 plus to diagnose it. so i just started looking under the hood last weekend and low and behold i found the problem. the hose coming out under the BPT valve was disintegrated. i replaced the 75 cent hose and no more check engine light. i even toyed around with the injectors by moving them around and that code disappeared too. the car is working better than ever, although i do think i need to get the air/fuel adjusted. i reccomend buying the chiltons manual it was a big help in diagnosing the problems.


Congratulations! It's exactly this kind of DIY resistance to shop labor that makes you a car guy. Doing it yourself, without relying on "educated" shop "professionals" will give you independence, a greater understanding of your car, and of course save you money. Welcome to the game!


----------



## SpikeMike240 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yea, i'm getting a code 32 also off of my computer, had to do alittle fighting with it in order to get to see the little L.E.D.s off the odb1 computer but I managed, I check the hoses and they were fine, replaced the EGR valve and still getting the same dang problems of stalling while at an idle with rmps bouncing and then car eventually dieing on my. Have been doing the ol heal and toe when I have to stop, which I do anyway when I take corners ;-), still checking out the problem, if you guys have any ideas i'd appreciate it, I let you know what I find out.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SpikeMike240 said:


> Yea, i'm getting a code 32 also off of my computer, had to do alittle fighting with it in order to get to see the little L.E.D.s off the odb1 computer but I managed, I check the hoses and they were fine, replaced the EGR valve and still getting the same dang problems of stalling while at an idle with rmps bouncing and then car eventually dieing on my. Have been doing the ol heal and toe when I have to stop, which I do anyway when I take corners ;-), still checking out the problem, if you guys have any ideas i'd appreciate it, I let you know what I find out.


 clean the throttle body

Don


----------

